# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Pictures from inside

## icanthinkofanid

As I know a more than a few were interested. I've had to take it apart and repair it a few times.  This is pictures of the inside of the micro. 

http://i.imgur.com/LFyd1aa.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/xogExOX.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/jjV2uDz.jpg

----------

